# why are note 2 roms so unstable?



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive had about 6 android devices. Starting with the droid eris. Every device has its ups and downs. Finally i got a note 2 and knew it would be the fastest device ive owned. Last phone was the bionic. 
So far ive seen that every rom I flash has a massive set back. No gps no bluetooth no this no that. I ended up using a stock rom (jelly beans) and for some reason it makes my music cut out out every so often. Tried everything now im looking to switch roms.

Why are note 2 roms so buggy? They are worse than any device ive had. Great phone but it never works correcty.
Does anyone have a rom that isnt garbage or require a list of fixes that require as much time as rooting did?

Please do not respond with the usual " works fine for me bro" like usual.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe stick with a 4.2.x or touchwiz ROM if stability is your main concern. Only bug I have with 4.3 is the aosp browser runs like garbage so... it works fine for me bro.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Avoid running versions of Android past what is officially supported through carrier updates.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Works fine for me bro

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## rhaneyjr (Feb 4, 2013)

I really don't know where you are coming from our what roms you've ran but I'm running nothing but 4.3 customs. I'm not gonna let att box in capabilities. I've go no issues. Sure a few minor bugs here and there but instability has never been an issue

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

Never had any issues. Running beans rom 20. Love this phone

Sent from a Rooted Soup can and string


----------

